# Super atv bumper reviews??



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a review or any comments about the super atv front bumper for a brute force 750? They look pretty sweet, I just haven't seen anybody with one on any of the forums. Or even if super atv can provide a few extra pictures on different color brutes other than black. Thanks in advance!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ill comment on it ...it kinda looks photoshoped on the bike in the pic...looks good as far as construction goes ,but how does it look for real, i think it needs some down support, so you can take off the original plastic piece and just run the bumper.kinda looks like if you hit the top it will rotate in towards the rack..just my .02 cents..


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Blue beast I was also wondering of it was photoshopped. I like the style of it but I'm not sure how it attaches and what it attaches to? Thus why I asked if anybody had pics installed as well.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i feel they need to go down the frame like the original plastic, so we can just take off the old plastic and put the new bumper in its place..cause the way it looks now ,you gotta cut some of the plastic to get it to bolt on..i just aint doin that for a bumper...other than that it looks good...they have some quality stuff(i bought there rhino axles),but this just looks like a mess up waiting to happen, if you were to bump a tree...hopefully they will come on here and comment on it a little....


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

blue beast said:


> i feel they need to go down the frame like the original plastic, so we can just take off the old plastic and put the new bumper in its place..cause the way it looks now ,you gotta cut some of the plastic to get it to bolt on..i just aint doin that for a bumper...other than that it looks good...they have some quality stuff(i bought there rhino axles),but this just looks like a mess up waiting to happen, if you were to bump a tree...hopefully they will come on here and comment on it a little....


 
I agree, like the style but it looks photo shoped on the brute and I am in the marker for a new front bumper but not interested in cutting my plastics to make it work.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

It is not photoshoped on there I can assure you of that, I will see if I can find some more pictures to post.


----------

